# A Sesame Street Thanksgiving



## Guest (Nov 22, 2001)

:lol: www.funforwards.com/pictu...sesame.cfm


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2001)

Thats a good one, I saw that last year, every time I see it makes my laugh.

Scott


----------

